# Cleaning the inside of the headlamps + inserts (on a TT) :



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Okay, not sure if this works the same on other cars, but I'd guess it could be the same principles.

As the unit on a TT with Xenons is a sealed unit, it makes life a b1tch when you wanna give it a good clean.

I've had problems lately with my Driver's side misting up due to a crack (now sealed) on top of the unit. So since the crack is now sealed good and proper, this is what I done to remove the moisture, and clean the inside of the lens :

*Items required*
1 vacuum (preferably wet and dry)
1 3mm thick hose, about 3m in length is your best bet - length is your paints friend as it means you don't have the vacuum hose against the bumper.
1 pair of sharp scissors
1 milkshake cap (Yazoo is a good size milkshake for this, and low in fat)
1 roll off copper wire
1 pair of pliers
1 portion of blu-tac
1 microfibre cloth (preferably short pile, and used - you'll see why later)
1 Screwdriver for removing panels

So, first step is to drink the milkshake !.....you do this by removing the cap, and drinking. I found banana was a good flavour for this job.

Now you have the cap - result :thumb:

With the sharp scissors, pierce a hole in the centre of the cap approx 3mm wide. Make sure you aren't holding the cap with your other hand as you stab the scissors into the cap, as you'll need both hands for this job.

Now you can feed the length of hose through the centre of the cap. This should be what you have in your hand :










(apologies for the blurry picture - it was cold !)

Now take the blu-tac and roll it into a sausage shape, and place this inside the milkshake top around the edge to form a seal.

You should now have this :



















Now, push the cap over the vacuum hose, small length of hose going into vacuum, ensuring that the blu-tac has created a strong enough seal.

Back to car.

Remove the panels, back cover to headlamp, and unclip and remove the main bulbs. I didn't take pictures of this as I couldn't be bothered - I'm sure it's posted on http://www.wak-tt.com/ ....so have a look on there.

Plug in the vacuum, and kick the start button - if unsure where this is, ask the missus !

Now stick yer hose into the hole where the bulbs would've been and start sucking away any moisture left on the lens. You can at this stage use a hairdryer on the outside of the lens to heat up any beading, but personally I couldn't be bothered.

*Once all the moisture is clear, you can now clean the inside of the lens, and your inserts by doing the following*

Get your copper wire and fold it over to make a length of double wire about 1' 3" long. Cut this off using the Pliers.

Insert the copped wire into the end of your hose, strands first to leave a loop. At this stage you might as well cut the rest of the hose off as it's only gonna get in your way.

Now cut a small square out of your microfibre cloth and insert it into the loop, and push the wire further into the hose, as far as possible so it's nice and tight (very important!)

You can now feed this through the headlight lens hole, as such :










(I used Meguiar's Glass cleaner for the lens, and swapped to another square of cloth lightly sprayed with water for the insert)

From here you can keep pushing it backwards and forwards cleaning any water residue that may have dried onto the inside of your headlight, leaving a nice clean surface as follows :










Should you need to get to the awkward parts, you can remove the hose and bend it as it now has copper wire inserted, as such :










Not to state the obvious, but you now have to remove the hose and fit the bulbs back in, and the back panel needs to be clipped in, and the panels need to be screwed back in.

Job Done.

I hope this intellectual write-up has helped many people  :thumb:


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

do you have a lot of spare time??? 

fair play to you mate - for coming up with that.


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Top little tips there mate, ill try that myself.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

richjohnhughes said:


> do you have a lot of spare time???
> 
> fair play to you mate - for coming up with that.


Alot of frustration with the misty headlamp is more right I think  ....

...oh, and trying save the pennies at the moment, as I'm out of work, but looking HARD.....so, finger's crossed.

Still, considering it'll cost around £150 (so I've been told off another TTer) for Audi to change a bulb for you, it's definitely gotta be worth looking at the alternative 'cheap' options that work :thumb:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

great write up..sold my TT unfortunately :.( loved that car


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Daily random thread bump.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

useful, interesting and apreciated


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Sweet dude :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

A squash ball or table tennis ball with a hole in and tube through it makes a good mini nozzle for a vac, the ball sucks to the vac nozzle and creates a perfect seal.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

The use of "sharp scissors" would nessecitate the help of a grown up or at very least a responsible adult.
And what if you dont lime bannana would strawberry do or would it be sub standard??


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

AllenF said:


> The use of "sharp scissors" would nessecitate the help of a grown up or at very least a responsible adult.
> And what if you dont lime bannana would strawberry do or would it be sub standard??


Strawberry would be too acidic for the job - could end up causing more damage in the long run. I done a 50/50 using chocolate flavour, AND banana flavour.....the banana came through to be the easiest for sticking the blu-tac to. :thumb:

And we all know the golden rule with carrying out ANY jobs near your pride and joy - keep the kids indoors at all times!!  :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Most helpful thanks krim


----------

